# olympic rod



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

i have an old fly rod made by olympic rods and was wondering if anybody had any info on it. its a olympic 3180 8ft 2 piece freshwater fly rod (all on the label on the rod) it has a made in sticker on the bottom but cant make out where it was made. on the rod is a Martin fly reel which is made in the usa. the only info on it i have is that it hasnt been used in 16 years and when we moved into this house it was here and the people said we could just have it. here are some pics. 





































here is the stripper guide










here is the next guide and the 2 piece 










here is what the rest of the guides look like










here is the tip












also does anybody have any info on how much these sell for?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_trRow2><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_tdPostCell3 vAlign=top width="24%" nowarp=""></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_tdPostCell4 vAlign=top width="76%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>i have an old fly rod made by olympic rods and was wondering if anybody had any info on it. its a olympic 3180 8ft 2 piece freshwater fly rod (all on the label on the rod) it has a made in <U></U>sticker on the bottom but cant make out where it was made. on the rod is a Martin fly reel which is made in the usa. the only info on it i have is that it hasnt been used in 16 years and when we moved into this house it was here and the people said we could just have it. here are some pics. 
































here is the stripper guide







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------

